# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Любимая марка одежды

## NoNaMe

По многочисленным просьбам :Big Grin: .

----------


## taggart

Abibas!!!!

Главное шоб Дорого и Глупо :Р )))

Если серьёзно - то.. "выше среднего", а названия ничего не скажут. В ориентирах конечно Бриони etc. ).

з.ы. "Любимую марку часов" давай ))))

----------


## Wolf

я в марках не разбираюсь, поэтому беру что соответсвует моему стилю, по разумной цене ессено

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

Cherkizovskiy Style.

----------


## тень_мечты

хаха)) наконец-та только этой темы тут как раз и не хватало)))
мошт еще тему создать "в какой одежде вы бы покончили жизнь самоубийством")))ха
одеваю то, что нравица, недорога и удобна

----------


## Agains

Ношу что нравится.Люблю старые рубашки.Обожаю обувь Доктор Мартенс 
для осени и зимы самое то)

----------


## Pain

А у меня 2 пары джинс, 3 футболки и одна бейсболка, наверное пиз***ые модельеры их шили... к сожалению не знаю кто!?! :lol:

----------


## Wolf

у меня из 6 футболок 5 абсолютно черных. это номально???   :Smile:

----------


## Римма

Кожаное белье, цепи и хлысты   :Big Grin:

----------


## stre10k

а меня Армани прет не по-деццки

----------


## шагающий в тени....

глупая тема на мой взгляд! это на форуме фэшн  еще бы покатила

----------


## Римма

Да, глупая. А какая разница?..   :Smile:

----------


## Gloomy_girl

Тему надо переименовать "в какой одежде вы бы покончили жизнь самоубийством?"  :Smile:  
Для меня главное цена/дизайн/качество, а марка не важна!

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

adidas, спортивная серия для бега!!   :Smile:

----------


## Freezer2007

Из спортивной одежды - Solomon
из костюмы от Ferrari
А так просто шёлк или каттон,марка неважна,главное чтоб удобно было

----------


## Аска

Я вот тоже придерживаюсь принципа "чтоб удобно". И в джинсах с футболкой можно выглядеть "презентабельно", хотя, конечно, это далеко не универсальный вариант.

Стараюсь носить только этичную одежду.
Мех ненавижу, кожу не приемлю, шелк не надеваю.  :Smile:

----------


## Freezer2007

Мне мех тож не нравится,кожу носил когда со скинами тусовался,а шелк люблю он хорошо на теле лажится. Ещё атлас нравится но только на девочках.

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

а мне главное чтоб всё чёрное было

----------


## Azazello

В основном только строгий стиль.

----------


## BlackBlood

синие джинсы, всё время чёрный верх.

----------


## Kranston

Люблю Reebok и джинсы Levi's и Collins




> з.ы. "Любимую марку часов" давай ))))


 У меня Tissot Titanium, до этого были Orient Crystal. Механические и те и те.

ЗЫ У кого какая мобила? =)))))
У меня Nokia 9300 - здоровый кирпич =)

----------


## Anubis

Коммуникатор Qtek S100 :roll:

----------


## Azazello

Смартфон Nokia 6681

----------


## Wolf

нелюблю смартфоны за их тормознутось и большой вес и кучу всего чем я обычно не пользуюсь. поэтому все просто никиа2310=)

----------


## Freezer2007

тип к мобилам переходим тогда сонька Z550,металический корпус всё что нужно))

----------


## taggart

Invicta на каждый день и такой монстрик для отдыха (? ;).

Мобила - СониЭрик Z610i. Второй уже (первый утонул в ведре)), всем радует только поверхность (зеркальная) маркая. Сменю только на iPhone, да всё лень заморочится приобретением..

----------


## taggart

В связи с недавним приобретением апну темку :)

_У кого какая_....?

----------


## Beata

Tommy Hilfiger. Просто и со вкусом, в основном выбор падает на черный цвет) в телефонах только Nokia. Хотя какая разница какой бренд ты носишь, главное чтобы комфортно себя чувствовать.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Samsung D600
А кто нить знает как на samsung аську поставить?

----------


## taggart

> А кто нить знает как на samsung аську поставить?


 Если в нём есть Java (J2ME) - то http://jimm.org/ . Если нет - то либо никак, либо "на колненке" всё равно не получится.

----------


## bugfly

А у меня только ракетница с зелёными ракетами и свисток, всё других средств связи не имею  :Big Grin:

----------


## BlackBlood

> В связи с недавним приобретением апну темку 
> 
> _У кого какая_....?


 Мне вот собираються купить в следущем году не дороже 10 т.$

Только зачем мне это?

----------


## taggart

*BlackBlood*, Поздравляю! за 10К можно купить не пафосную, но вполне функциональную машину :). Если брать не новую - то вариантов вообще море становится.




> Только зачем мне это?


 Во первых это удобно (даже если не учитывать минусы от московских пробок), во вторых это как минимум ещё один "интерес" и пища для ума и, иногда, рук :), это повышает самооценку..и ещё много всего прочего ))).

_Ну и есесно, в контексте этого форума, машина + стена тоже вариант ))). Шучу конечно._

===

ЛОЛ, ещё пару человек и можно рамки на номера сделать - "Суицид-форум; (495) 666-66-66" гибоны и водители шарахаться будут )))))))

----------


## Scream

я дорого одеваюсь, зарплата позволяет...

простите что выпендриваюсь....

кросовки в  основном Adidas Originals или Nike Air

Курта Tom Tailor или пальто Барбери...

свитер Polo, Tommy hilf figer

Джинси как правилот Бэн Шерман или Ливайс 501...

шарф Акваскутум в клетку....

вот...

----------


## BlackBlood

*taggart*
возьму себе  подобие маршрутки,  туды диванчик, телевизор холодильник. И буду жить там =)) по стране кататься

----------


## taggart

> возьму себе подобие маршрутки, туды диванчик, телевизор холодильник


 Хмм..диванчик, телевизор...холодильник(?)..т.е. ты хочешь сказать, что я себе "подобие маршрутки" взял?!?!?! :F :-D :-))))))))

----------


## ProniX

Это трейлером называется ))) Дом на колёсах )

----------


## BlackBlood

> возьму себе подобие маршрутки, туды диванчик, телевизор холодильник
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Хмм..диванчик, телевизор...холодильник(?)..т.е. ты хочешь сказать, что я себе "подобие маршрутки" взял?!?!?! :F :-D :-))))))))


  я хотел сказать что я себе возьму ) У тя норм авто 8)

----------


## Scream

езжу на раритетном отцовом мерсе... 500 w126 85-го года...

----------


## taggart

> я хотел сказать что я себе возьму ) У тя норм авто


 Да я понял :) Таки это был юмор ;) А если серьёзно - трейлер, про который говорил Проникс, это конечно прикольно, но малореально. А вот какой нить мини-вен с "диванчик, телевизор холодильник" - тема ))




> 500 w126


 Кузов купе или седан?)

----------


## bugfly

Эх, на электромобилях надо ездить, это просто незабываемое ощущение, ни в какое сравнение с этой пердящей и трясущейся на нейтралке куче металла не идёт, жаль только их серийно не выпускают. Эх мечты...  :roll:

----------


## Scream

седан...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> ещё пару человек и можно рамки на номера сделать - "Суицид-форум; (495) 666-66-66" гибоны и водители шарахаться будут )))))))


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Freezer2007

Я зимой в лыжной куртке сверху на майку нашу, и штаны спортивные, шапки не люблю, предпачитаю капюшон.

----------


## Andrew

А мне ваще пофигу на моду.....ну какая разница в чем ты ходишь?
Одеваюсь просто.....а зачем привлекать внимание?

Но.....всё таки есть любимая марка.....и не только одежная 

Это - DOLCE & GABBANA...Дорого у них усё млин :shock: Зато качественно....

В основном обожаю черный цвет......особенно когда ночью идешь во всем черном и растворяешься в темноте.....КАЙФ! Помню я бесшумно двигаться учился....и всех пугал...........короче Stealth.....

----------


## свобода

Марка одежды? Я покупаю одежду для: работы и института- это классика, мягкая женственность и строгость. Просто для жизни: восточные мативы, туники, лёгкость в одежде, платья и т.д. Для другой жизни: это защита, надёжность, куртки, комбенезоны и всё в этом духе. Но главное чтоб соответствовало качеству, стилю, удобству, цене... Так что марок у меня букет.

----------


## Scream

> Я зимой в лыжной куртке сверху на майку нашу, *и штаны спортивные*, шапки не люблю, предпачитаю капюшон.


 Гопник?  :shock:

----------


## Scream

Любимые марки одежды это : Ben Sherman, Tom Tailor, Adidas Original Shoes, Pringl, Burberry и тп....

Постоянно ношу джинсы, другого непризнаю), белые кросовки, на верху френч или армейская куртка "Бундесвер", и конечно же шарфик или арафатка)

----------


## Freezer2007

*Scream*
нет, спортсмен, атлетикой занимаюсь, чесно говоря не всегда успеваю переодеватся, когда на пару вламываюсь зимой в майке без рукавов, там все охуевают))

----------


## Scream

я понимаю)))


ато просто есть такие товарищи которые ничем незанимаються и зимой и летом в спорт костюмах)

----------


## ordinaire

после двух лет работы в редакции одного очень глянцевого издания на моду мне, мягко говоря, забить прибор.

На марках вообще не заморачиваюсь, чаще всего сК или хилфайгер какой-нибудь. Всё чорное, ага - так что в те редкие дни, когда я выхожу из дома и меняю жуткий засаленный обломовский махровый халатег на приличную одежу, проблемы с подбором цветов у меня не бывает))

хотя осенью купила себе плащ Burberry (слово Burberry я скопировала из поста *Scream*) - у него (у плаща, а не у *Scream*) клетчатая бежевая подкладка, уже разнообразие.

----------


## Freezer2007

Джинс, ковты с капюшоном, наушники

----------


## IncognitO

Ммм, на марки пофигу ) Главное чтобы было удобно и красивенько ) Вот сейчас обычные комуфляжные штаны, кофта летняя лёгкая с короткими рукавами и футболка E-sex-T )) Красивая она у них )) Хотел себе футболку раста(у них логотип крутой))) кто видел, тот поймёт), а нету ( На будущее хочу кенгуруху ещё купить. Собственно к обуви тоже нету. Вообще считаю бренд и только. Хоть пусть фирма "жопа" будет... ток чтобы это написано не было )))) А то идти в футболке, а сзади написано "жопа" не очень круто )))

----------


## Frau Finsternis

блин...я задумалась...ребят, грузонули))
даже как-то не обращала внимания))

----------


## IncognitO

*Frau Finsternis*, а то всё думала, что там за слова непонятные написаны ) Да? ))

----------


## Frau Finsternis

*IncognitO*
именно так!!!  :lol:

----------


## U.F.O.

срал я на марки и фирмы! чё нравица то и ношу))

----------


## WICKED

*U.F.O.* правильно! то что нравица и удобно то я и ношу.

----------


## IncognitO

Кстати в ларьке очень правильная миниатюрная моделька рынка была. Весят сухарики. Пачки одинаковые, размер одинаковый, но на одной из них написано Зенит )))) С Зенитом стоило рублей на 10 больше наверно ))
Одно дело ещё в технике бренд значит что-то. Качество, потдержка и т.п. И то не обязательно ) А все эти дочки кобанов... )) в топку )) Сжечь и купить чёнить нормальное )))

----------


## ER

Любимая марка- made in china))))

----------


## IncognitO

Abibas наше всё )))

----------


## U.F.O.

а-би-бас! три палоски! малыши сасите соски!)))

----------


## Agains

Щас ношу рубашку Uong-Fang))).Клечатые джинсы Day by Day.Футболку Misfits.Ботинки Dr.Martens Original трёх дырочные.А чуть не забыл носки NHL).Трусы KH))).И  милитари кепка хз какой фирмы

----------


## fuсka rolla

> По многочисленным просьбам.


 В этом треде я буду настальгировать по две тысячи седьмым.

----------


## zmejka

next )  (с гуманитарки, конечно же))  потому, что из натуральных материалов )

----------


## Melissa

Я обожаю джинсы! дизель, ричмонд и армани.
Ненавижу зару и всякие остины.

----------


## railton

Мне по фиг, чо носить, лишь бы было тепло/удобно/нравилось самому. Хоть найк, хоть адидас, хоть еще чего.

----------


## railton

> Я обожаю джинсы! дизель, ричмонд и армани.
> Ненавижу зару и всякие остины.


 Вот спасибо за названия. В "Заре" брал сумку, порвалась через месяц в клочья, ремонт стоил почти стоимость новой сумки, прожила год. ПОкупал на рынке за 500 руб до этого - носил 3 года без всякого ремонта. 
 В Остине покупал свитер, тоже как-то не понравился, одевал раза 4.

----------

